# Snake-catcher bitten by Russell's viper battles for life



## Fuscus (Apr 25, 2012)

Snake-catcher bitten by Russell's viper battles for life - The Times of India


----------



## snakehandler (Apr 25, 2012)

A beautiful snake, but not one that you would ever wish to be bitten by.....they hide as well as a death adder and move faster than any of our death adders. We had a great time working with them...but they deserve so much respect!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

